# Question about reusing jars



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I've been dehydrating for a while now and it occurred to me (wish I had thought of this sooner) that I could reuse my Ragu and salsa jars for dried stuff! 

Anyway, I'm using 300cc oxygen absorbers. Today, my Ball pints and quarts sealed fine. Also, a salsa jar sealed fine. But, my Ragu jar lid didn't pop down after about 10 hours. So, I opened it to swap out the absorber with a new one and the one that was in there still felt fresh... but I swapped it anyway.

I'm wondering, will a 300cc oxygen absorber seal and make a Ragu lid not pop in and out? The metal is a little thicker than the other lids... If it won't pop in, how will I know it's sealed? Should I give it more time? Thanks.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Well... I suppose I will answer my own question. I do believe that the oxygen absorbers were working in the Ragu jars, but the lids are too thick to pop down. However, I had to have my husband get the lid off because I did not have the strength... I can open them fine normally. Because of this, I won't be reusing them. 

Tostitos Salsa jars work great... and I will be using those.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have never used the Oxy absorbers, although I have some. I live in an arid climate so the most I do to keep most of the air out of dried foods is the old burn a candle trick, place a birthday cake candle in the mix, light, close the lid/band hand tight. The candle burns up the oxygen, and most of the time the lid seals. And no I have never had a "burned candle" smell in the food!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I never use o2 absorbers in my jars of dried food.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

even if the lid did not pop it will stay ok just use it first I use jelly jars, and speg sauce jars but not plastic don,t like the way the food does it will get mushy and not stay crisp for some reason even if I put a 02 in it


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

For long term storage, it's important to get a good seal with no oxygen and less than 5% moisture... based on what I've read. 

Good idea to use the Ragu jars for stuff we're planning on using right away. I had been putting our apple chips in zip lock baggies... They tend to disappear quickly.


----------

